# Need 1 for Wed 10/12 Overnighter, Freeport



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking for 1 fisherman with personal tuna gear. Leave Freeport Wed afternoon and head to Floaters, fish all night and return on Thursday, clean boat/fish. Seas forecast at 2s or less, slight chance of rain (showers?). 31 ft Cape Horn w/F250s and Garmin electronics. Send me a PM with phone # if interested.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks again for the invite... wish I could make this trip... g'luck and tight lines.


----------



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Really appreciate you calling me. Sorry couldn't get off work thursday. Good luck. Knock em dead.


----------



## JRodriguez109 (May 25, 2011)

*info*

How much will it run expense wise let me know? probably can get off no problem. I would like to go for the experience and can probably round up some tuna gear also. Joe 832-277-4359


----------

